# iwconfig command not found

## Cypher0117

Hello to all, this is my first post and my first real try at gentoo.  I've successfully installed gentoo from the 2008 live cd and have been trying to get my wireless card to work

my wireless card uses the driver iwl4965 which i have compiled into the kernel.

I can type ifconfig -a into the terminal and i see a wlan0 connection (not currently connected to anything) but when i type iwconfig i get "command not found"

I have installed wpa_supplicant correctly (i hope/think) but i was wondering what else needs to be done.  My router is WPA-PSK hidden network.

I am very new to gentoo so i know there is more information needed but i don't know the commands yet to provide this to you so if anyone can help that would be greatly appreciated

----------

## notmynormalself

You need to emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools

```
emerge -av net-wireless/wireless-tools
```

----------

## Cypher0117

 *notmynormalself wrote:*   

> You need to emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools
> 
> ```
> emerge -av net-wireless/wireless-tools
> ```
> ...

 

that solved the iwconfig command not found but i am still unable to connect to my router.

when i entered in iwconfig my wlan0 connection had the correct essid but nothing else seemed to be correct

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I can help you wilh that, can you post this plz :

```

# update-pciids

# lspci

# emerge --info

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## Cypher0117

Result for update-pciids

 % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current 

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed 

100  156k  100  156k    0     0   354k      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  746k 

Done. 

Result for lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c) 

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c) 

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03) 

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) 

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) 

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) 

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) 

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) 

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03) 

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) 

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) 

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) 

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) 

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3) 

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03) 

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03) 

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1) 

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b9) 

02:06.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b9) 

02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 03) 

02:06.3 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 20) 

02:06.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 10) 

10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61) 

result for emerge –info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 i686) 

================================================================= 

System uname: 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz 

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 23 Dec 2008 08:05:01 +0000 

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1 

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1 

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7 

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6 

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1 

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1 

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2 

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1 

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1 

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1 

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4 

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24 

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" 

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb" 

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d" 

CXXFLAGS="" 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles" 

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch" 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="C" 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1" 

MAKEOPTS="-j3" 

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages" 

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages" 

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp" 

PORTDIR="/usr/portage" 

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa arts atmo avahi berkdb bidi bluetooth bzip2 cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrw cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dc1394 debug dirac directfb dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvdrw equalizer esd fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fluidsynth fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm ggi gnome gnutls gpm gtk hal httpd iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ipod ipv6 ipw4965 isdnlog jack java javascript jpeg kate lame libass libcaca libnotify libsexy libsysfs libv4l2lirc ligbcrypt live lua mad matroska midi mmx modplug mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack mythtv ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp optimisememory oss pam pcre perl png pppd pulseaudio pvr python qt3 qt4 qtk raw readline reflection session spl sqlite ssl suid sysfs tcpd theora unicode vorbis x86 xine xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY 

result for iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions. 

eth0      no wireless extensions. 

wmaster0  no wireless extensions. 

wlan0     IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"my_network"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off 

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0 

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0 

sit0      no wireless extensions. 

result for ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1F:29:7C:96:0E  

          inet addr:192.168.0.155  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:29ff:fe7c:960e/64 Scope:Link 

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:379 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:241 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:483870 (472.5 Kb)  TX bytes:16637 (16.2 Kb) 

          Memory:e8000000-e8020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0 

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host 

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1 

          RX packets:392 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:392 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:29120 (28.4 Kb)  TX bytes:29120 (28.4 Kb) 

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5C:05:95:5F  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5C-05-95-5F-38-80-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I see that you have the wlan0 interface, so you need to post this plz :

```

# emerge -av iwl4965-ucode

# iwlist scan

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## Cypher0117

iwl4965-ucode is alread install and is version 4.44.1.20

Result for iwlist scan

wlan0     Scan completed : 

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:17:3F:E7:FA:0B 

                    ESSID:"polkadotty" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:1 

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1) 

                    Quality=38/100  Signal level=-86 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=00000ba384c13ae6 

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:18:F8:4E:DD:27 

                    ESSID:"LKK" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:6 

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6) 

                    Quality=69/100  Signal level=-64 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=00000107d71179bf 

it sees my network

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:19:5B:25:51:01 

                    ESSID:"my_network" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:6 

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6) 

                    Quality=90/100  Signal level=-42 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    IE: WPA Version 1 

                        Group Cipher : TKIP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s 

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=00000064c2f11e0d 

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:15:E9:62:43:C2 

                    ESSID:"teradactyl" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:6 

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6) 

                    Quality=58/100  Signal level=-73 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    IE: WPA Version 1 

                        Group Cipher : TKIP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=000000784c48fffe 

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:40:F4:FD:8D:F0 

                    ESSID:"zulu" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:6 

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6) 

                    Quality=45/100  Signal level=-82 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s 

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=00000007c9bfa726 

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:19:5B:25:51:01 

                    ESSID:"" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:6 

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6) 

                    Quality=90/100  Signal level=-41 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    IE: WPA Version 1 

                        Group Cipher : TKIP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s 

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=00000064c2f0b181 

          Cell 07 - Address: 00:0F:B5:21:AE:4A 

                    ESSID:"Go Buckeyes" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:9 

                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9) 

                    Quality=65/100  Signal level=-68 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    IE: WPA Version 1 

                        Group Cipher : TKIP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=0000008dcd686c5a 

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:1C:B3:AD:40:5B 

                    ESSID:"JDM" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:9 

                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9) 

                    Quality=48/100  Signal level=-80 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    IE: WPA Version 1 

                        Group Cipher : TKIP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1 

                        Group Cipher : TKIP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s 

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=000000035eebd180 

          Cell 09 - Address: 00:09:5B:DA:7B:1A 

                    ESSID:"Tbow" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:11 

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11) 

                    Quality=67/100  Signal level=-66 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=0000006d1dac5185 

          Cell 10 - Address: 00:11:D8:EE:C6:87 

                    ESSID:"mattkarow" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:11 

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11) 

                    Quality=74/100  Signal level=-60 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=000000409f6a1e6e 

          Cell 11 - Address: 00:1B:2F:62:E2:5A 

                    ESSID:"FAVRE" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:11 

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11) 

                    Quality=78/100  Signal level=-56 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    IE: WPA Version 1 

                        Group Cipher : TKIP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=0000001261f565bd 

          Cell 12 - Address: 00:22:3F:3A:AC:44 

                    ESSID:"Blap" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:11 

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11) 

                    Quality=48/100  Signal level=-80 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1 

                        Group Cipher : CCMP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 

                       Preauthentication Supported 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=0000000eaa160dc3 

          Cell 13 - Address: 00:1E:E5:36:C3:0C 

                    ESSID:"poo-nanny" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:6 

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6) 

                    Quality=38/100  Signal level=-86 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    IE: WPA Version 1 

                        Group Cipher : TKIP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=00000179263e4381 

          Cell 14 - Address: 00:18:39:6F:8E:52 

                    ESSID:"linksys-3062" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:6 

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6) 

                    Quality=45/100  Signal level=-82 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    IE: WPA Version 1 

                        Group Cipher : TKIP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=00000066131c1493 

          Cell 15 - Address: 00:1C:10:44:DE:20 

                    ESSID:"Red Heads" 

                    Mode:Master 

                    Channel:6 

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6) 

                    Quality=63/100  Signal level=-69 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

                    Encryption key:on 

                    IE: WPA Version 1 

                        Group Cipher : TKIP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s 

                    Extra:tsf=000005216378e949 

My /etc/conf.d/net file

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.* 

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration, 

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration 

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!). 

config_eth0=("dhcp") 

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis" 

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" ) 

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext" 

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" ) 

my wpa_suppicant.conf file

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point. 

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred. 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

ctrl_interface_group=0 

ap_scan=2 

network={ 

	ssid="my_network" 

	scan_ssid=1 

	proto=RSN 

	key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

	group=CCMP 

	pairwise=CCMP 

	psk="bgdoomkey1712" 

	priority=5 

}

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf should be like this :

```

my wpa_suppicant.conf file

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

ssid="my_network"

scan_ssid=1

proto=WPA

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=CCMP TKIP

group=CCMP TKIP

psk="bgdoomkey1712"

priority=5

}
```

You have a WPA version 1 with TKIP, so you need to enable this too  :Razz: 

```

Cell 03 - Address: 00:19:5B:25:51:01

ESSID:"my_network"

Mode:Master

Channel:6

Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

Quality=90/100 Signal level=-42 dBm Noise level=-127 dBm

Encryption key:on

IE: WPA Version 1

Group Cipher : TKIP

Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

Extra:tsf=00000064c2f11e0d 

```

By the way, if you can you should use WPA2 with the AES encryption.Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Dec 29, 2008 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cypher0117

when i try to connect to my router with the following command

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

i get the following:

```
ioctrl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - Trying to associate with SSID "my_network"

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
```

I have noticed that there is no file /var/run/wpa_supplicant.  Was i supposed to create this at one point?

My routers mac address is not all 0's so i don't think its looking at the right thing

can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, if you want to connect, you need to connect like this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

If you don't have net.wlan0, then run this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -sfn net.lo net.wlan0

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, maybe you should change your SSID to mynetwork instead.

I'm not sure that the wpa_supplicant like the "_" character.

----------

## Cypher0117

i ran the code

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

and everything seemed to start fine but it didn't connect me to my network regardless if i had the "_" in my network name or not

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, run this plz :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## Cypher0117

d2_racing thanks for all your help so far

as per your last post

 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 

```
* Starting wlan0 

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device 

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device 

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ... 

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device 

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device 

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP 

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ] 

 *     Backgrounding ... 
```

dmesg | tail 

```
iwl4965: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter) 

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:10:00.0 disabled 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:10:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17 

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:10:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006) 

iwl4965: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter) 

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:10:00.0 disabled 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:10:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17 

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:10:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006) 

iwl4965: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter) 

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:10:00.0 disabled 
```

ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1F:29:7C:96:0E  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

          Memory:e8000000-e8020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0 

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host 

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1 

          RX packets:148 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:148 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:10512 (10.2 Kb)  TX bytes:10512 (10.2 Kb) 

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5C:05:95:5F  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5C-05-95-5F-38-80-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 
```

just "ifconfig" returned the loopback (lo) only

----------

## d2_racing

```

iwl4965: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:10:00.0 disabled 

```

Can you double check that your Wifi switch on the side of your laptop is enable ?

----------

## Cypher0117

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you double check that your Wifi switch on the side of your laptop is enable ?

 

It's not a switch, it's a touchbutton and the light is on.  I thought of this too a while back and just now tried it with the light on and off with the same results

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you double check that :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ls -la

```

Also, double check your kernel to see if you have this :

```

Networking Support

<*>   RF switch subsystem support  --->  

--- RF switch subsystem support                                                                                                 

    <M>   Input layer to RF switch connector  

Wireless LAN

-M- Intel Wireless Wifi Core

[*] Iwlwifi RF kill support                                                                                                        

[ ] Enable full debugging output in iwlagn driver (NEW)                                                             

<M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN                                                                                   

[ ]   Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver (NEW)                                                      

[ ]   Enable LEDS features in iwlagn driver                                                                              

[*]   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN         

```

Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Dec 29, 2008 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Double check only the 

```

Networking Support

<*>   RF switch subsystem support  --->  

--- RF switch subsystem support                                                                                                 

    <M>   Input layer to RF switch connector  

```

since you use the kernel 2.6.26

----------

## Cypher0117

ls -la 

```
total 272 

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Dec 29 14:47 . 

drwxr-xr-x 60 root root  4096 Dec 29 16:01 .. 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 Dec 24 00:57 alsasound 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5765 Dec 24 01:19 alsasound.new 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   451 Dec 26 00:30 avahi-daemon 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   445 Dec 26 00:30 avahi-dnsconfd 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Apr 26  2008 bootmisc 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Apr 26  2008 checkfs 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Apr 26  2008 checkroot 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Apr 26  2008 clock 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Apr 26  2008 consolefont 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Dec 23 11:25 consolekit 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1722 Jun 15  2008 crypto-loop 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Dec 23 12:04 cupsd 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Dec 23 04:12 dbus 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Dec 20 20:19 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   628 Dec 23 03:18 device-mapper 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Dec 23 04:00 dmcrypt 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Dec 23 03:18 dmeventd 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   993 Dec 25 23:42 esound 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Dec 20 20:19 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Apr 26  2008 gpm 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111 Dec 23 12:03 hald 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Apr 26  2008 halt.sh 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Apr 26  2008 hostname 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   464 Dec 24 02:08 hsqldb 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Apr 26  2008 keymaps 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Apr 26  2008 local 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Apr 26  2008 localmount 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Apr 26  2008 modules 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10661 Dec 25 23:40 mysql 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6632 Dec 25 23:40 mysqlmanager 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Dec 24 21:47 net.eth0 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Apr 26  2008 net.lo 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Dec 29 14:47 net.wlan0 -> net.lo 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Apr 26  2008 netmount 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Apr 26  2008 nscd 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Apr 26  2008 numlock 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   569 Jun 15  2008 pydoc-2.4 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Dec 26 00:00 pydoc-2.5 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Apr 26  2008 reboot.sh 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Apr 26  2008 rmnologin 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Apr 26  2008 rsyncd 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Dec 20 20:19 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Apr 26  2008 shutdown.sh 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Apr 26  2008 sshd 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Dec 20 22:11 syslog-ng 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 Apr 26  2008 udev-postmount 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Apr 26  2008 urandom 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Dec 20 22:11 vixie-cron 
```

I double checked my kernel and had everything included that you showed.  I don't think it matters but i don't have the "Input layer to RF switch connector" as a modules but rather i have it included into the kernel (*)

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, then if you have a problem with your switch, can you remove all that from your kernel and recompile it and reboot ?

----------

## Cypher0117

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, then if you have a problem with your switch, can you remove all that from your kernel and recompile it and reboot ?

 

i cannot deselect the RF switch subsystem support or Input layer to RF switch connector

----------

## d2_racing

I see that, maybe you should switch to the kernel 2.6.27.

----------

## Cypher0117

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I see that, maybe you should switch to the kernel 2.6.27.

 

would you be able to point me to a good how-to to upgrade my kernel?

----------

## d2_racing

Here's a good one :

```

# emerge --sync

# emerge -auDNv world

```

With that you will update your box and I'm sure that you will have a kernel 2.6.27 somewhere.

After that you need to post that  :

```

# cd /usr/src

# ls -la

```

With the content of that, I will give you the instruction to update your kernel the Gentoo way  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Do update your kernel, here what you have to do :

Copy your current config into the most recent kernel

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cp .config /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7

```

Update the linux link :

```

# cd /usr/src

# ln -sfn linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 /usr/src/linux

# ls- la

```

Update your config from the kernel 2.6.26 to the version 2.6.27

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make oldconfig

```

If you answer the questions, you will see a new driver iwlagn.

You can answer the default answer by pressing enter, because you will need to double check your kernel again with this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

```

Now make sure that your have this :

```

Networking Support

<*>   RF switch subsystem support  ---> 

--- RF switch subsystem support                                                                                                 

    <M>   Input layer to RF switch connector 

Wireless LAN

-M- Intel Wireless Wifi Core

[*] Iwlwifi RF kill support                                                                                                       

[ ] Enable full debugging output in iwlagn driver (NEW)                                                             

<M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN                                                                                   

[ ]   Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver (NEW)                                                     

[ ]   Enable LEDS features in iwlagn driver                                                                             

[*]   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN          

```

After that recompile your kernel :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# time make && make modules_install

```

Copy your bzImage inside /boot :

```

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.27-Gentoo-r7

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.27-Gentoo-r7.config

# cp System.map /boot

# nano /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

After that, since you use the kernel 2.6.27, make sure that you use the most recent firmware for your iwl4965 :

```

# echo "=iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.21 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -av iwl4965-ucode

```

Now reboot your box.

And post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# lsmod

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

```

I'm not sure, but the iwl4965 is long gone, because now the kernel use iwlagn I think.

----------

## Cypher0117

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Here's a good one :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --sync
> ...

 

i did all that and still have 2.6.26 and no 2.6.27.  i don't know if it matters but i didn't use a genkernel on my original install

rerunning everything i noticed that the

emerge -auDNv world didn't complete and gave me the following

```

Total: 327 packages (54 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 19 new, 2 in new slots, 251 reinstalls, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 167,500 kB 

Conflict: 3 blocks 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled 

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict: 

www-client/mozilla-firefox:0 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.19', 'merge') pulled in by 

    =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'www-client/epiphany-2.22.3', 'merge') 

    =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r2', 'merge') 

    =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/totem-2.22.2-r1', 'merge') 

    (and 2 more) 

  ('installed', '/', 'www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by 

    www-client/mozilla-firefox required by world 

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to 

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also 

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are 

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the 

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be 

installed simultaneously. 

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page 

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook. 
```

----------

## Cypher0117

i fixed the problem.  Installed firefox-bin and everything is installing now.  it will take a while

----------

## Cypher0117

I got about half way through installing and upgrading everything and then a package failed

this isn't the entire thing, but i think it has everything from where the error occured

```
 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../lib -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../lib -I../../../src -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/libmpeg3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -D_GNU_SOURCE -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -c generic.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/generic.o 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option '-02' 

In file included from generic.c:8240: 

generic_mmx.h: In function 'Sop_argb_Sto_Dacc_MMX': 

generic_mmx.h:171: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm' 

make[4]: *** [generic.lo] Error 1 

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/work/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/src/gfx/generic' 

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/work/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/src/gfx' 

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/work/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/src' 

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/work/DirectFB-0.9.25.1' 

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2 

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1 failed. 

 * Call stack: 

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile 

 *             environment, line 2417:  Called die 

 * The specific snippet of code: 

 *       emake || die 

 *  The die message: 

 *   (no error message) 

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/temp/build.log'. 

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/temp/environment'. 

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1, Log file: 

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/temp/build.log' 

 * Messages for package dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1: 

 * All video drivers will be built since you did not specify 

 * via the VIDEO_CARDS variable what video card you use. 

 * DirectFB supports: ati128 cle266 cyber5k i810 i830 mach64 matrox neomagic nsc nvidia radeon savage sis315 tdfx unichrome all none 

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1 failed. 

 * Call stack: 

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile 

 *             environment, line 2417:  Called die 

 * The specific snippet of code: 

 *       emake || die 

 *  The die message: 

 *   (no error message) 

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/temp/build.log'. 

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1/temp/environment'. 
```

Some google searches didn't help any, but don't really know what i''m looking for on this.  Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# cat /etc/make.conf

# lspci

```

----------

## Cypher0117

i already added the VIDEO_CARDS line to my make.conf file.  unless i did it wrong

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS=nvidia

USE="a52 aac aalib acpi alsa altivec arts atmo avahi bidi bluetooth bzip2

 cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrw css dbus dc1394 debug dirac directfb dts

     dvd dvb dvdr dvdread dvdrw esd equalizer fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac

 fluidsynth fontconfig

 ftp ggi gtk gnome gnutls

     hal httpd id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ipod jack java javascript jpeg

 -kde kate lame libass libcaca ligbcrypt libnotify

     libsexy libsysfs libv4l2lirc live lua mad matroska mmx modplug mp3

 mpeg musepack mythtv ncurses nls nsplugin ogg opengl optimisememory oss

 png pulseaudio pvr qt3 qt4 qtk raw

     sqlite suid theora vorbis X xine xv xvid ipw4965"

```

and here is lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

[b]here is my video card[/b]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b9)

02:06.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b9)

02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 03)

02:06.3 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 20)

02:06.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 10)

10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, first it's VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia", you really need the "" actually.

Also, you should remove the ipw4965 use flag and I'm sure that you don't use the desktop profile too, so maybe you should try the 2008.0/desktop profile instead.

----------

## Cypher0117

i gave up on the "emerge world" command because i kept running into packages that wouldn't compile and i got frustraited and just gave up.

Alternatively i installed gentoo over my ubuntu install on my desktop and that wireless works with my same network and a same wpa_supplicant files.  So i think the problem on my laptop might be driver related.

----------

